# Bessacar 425 New purchase



## 105963 (Jul 18, 2007)

Having received members feedback on trade in, for which I am grateful I am looking to buy a new Bessacar 425. Any tips or advice would be appreciated. Also is there a similar model badged under a different name?


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Very nice van and a good choice , also available as a Swift Sundance 590 RL and if your able to find one an Ace Napoli .


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We bought our E460 in the late summer, and would have no hesitation in recommending the 400 series or the Swift and Ace counterparts.

Yes there have been some minor niggling issues, but both Swift and Glossop Caravans have dealt with me fairly and competently.

Swift has always been involved in sorting issues out, and it really does instil confidence in the financial outlay when you get the kind of service and support they provide.

Bessacarrs tend to be a little better equipped than the Swift and Ace, but cost a little more.

You may not like the fake wood dash, but it brightens up an otherwise businesslike front end.

Having owned it for a few months I have wondered if the decals on the Bessacarr date the vehicle (it conjures up memories of 1950's motor-coaches), but it does look British.
Next summer I shall be sitting outside with trouser legs rolled up, braces, knotted hanky on the bonce and a glass of Mackeson (by golly it's good for you).

We opted to pay extra for the 130 bhp 6 speed even though it's a low roof.
Press the loud pedal and you can't help but smile. 

I would suggest that with a luton it would be worth the extra outlay to specify the 130 due to the extra wind resistance

Positioning and manoeuvring are generally easy as the width of the body doesn't extend too far from the cab; noticeably easier than the last 400 series

For an entry range motorhome it is well appointed, and very comfortable, both for sitting and for sleeping

Hope this helps

Otto


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

grumpyoldman said:


> Having received members feedback on trade in, for which I am grateful I am looking to buy a new Bessacar 425. Any tips or advice would be appreciated. Also is there a similar model badged under a different name?


Hi Grumpy,

Dont know where you are but your welcome to come and see us for the Swift version.

Peter


----------

